# ? Bout perdido river



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Going bass fishing on perdido for the first time. Usually fish blackwater, yellow, and esc. Always wanted to try it but just never got over there. Is there a good ramp off 90 on the Florida side? If not where is one? It looks like it would fish similar to blackwater?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

If you plan on only fishing the Florida side, I'm not aware of a ramp. Most guys use the Seminole Ramp which is on the Bama side. If you launch there, you better have an Alabama license. FWC are hawks out there. Whatever side of the river you are fishing, you better have that license. Regarding how it fishes, don't compare it to Blackwater. Perdido has a lot better fishing and more quality too. You can flip all the laydowns you want at Perdido or catch em on cranks or frogs, all kinds of ways. Good luck.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

auguy7777 said:


> If you plan on only fishing the Florida side, I'm not aware of a ramp. Most guys use the Seminole Ramp which is on the Bama side. If you launch there, you better have an Alabama license. FWC are hawks out there. Whatever side of the river you are fishing, you better have that license. Regarding how it fishes, don't compare it to Blackwater. Perdido has a lot better fishing and more quality too. You can flip all the laydowns you want at Perdido or catch em on cranks or frogs, all kinds of ways. Good luck.


I love frogging and flipping thanks for the info


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Depends on the kind of boat your putting in. Ruby fish camp is on the Florida side just before you cross the line steep ramp and kinda curves at the bottom. You can also go to sandy landing on the wma it's a good launch just a little tricky to find and tricky if the river is up to launch and recover.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I launch my 22 foot big rig from all the ramps with ease by myself


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Not to hi-jack, but how is the bluegill fishing on perdido? Around hwy 90 area?


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

You could put in at dog track and go across


----------

